# Cruise vs coosa



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

I have narrowed my choices for a new yak to the cruise 10 or the coosa. I fish 90 percent of the time in small creeks. I was originally stuck on the coosa but the weight of the cruise has me leaning that way now. I don't have any easy access points to most of the creeks so the weight is an issue. I have tested a coosa but not yet been in a cruise. Is the cruise a good creek and river yak? From the pictures of the cruise I can find on the internet it looks like the coosa is the better creek yak. Any help would be appreciated

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

The Coosa is an awesome boat but it is heavy.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I've had a cruise 12 and now I have a coosa. If you are fishing creeks, coosa wins hands down. The cruise tracks better and is faster, but the coosa is so stable in the high seat position, more stable to stand in. I freaking love my coosa and for creeks and small bodies of water, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

i havent been in either but the guy working at columbus kayak told me that if you wanted stability that the cruise is the way to go.but a lot of people seem to love the coosa for the rivers and its maneuverability .


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Coosa is more stable no question but the cruise is better all around if you want to do some bigger water paddling. For small water and rivers, like I said, the coosa is my favorite I've ever had. It's a workhorse.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

tunnelofD said:


> I have narrowed my choices for a new yak to the cruise 10 or the coosa.* I fish 90 percent of the time in small creeks.* I was originally stuck on the coosa but the weight of the cruise has me leaning that way now. I don't have any easy access points to most of the creeks so the weight is an issue. I have tested a coosa but not yet been in a cruise. Is the cruise a good creek and river yak? From the pictures of the cruise I can find on the internet it looks like the coosa is the better creek yak. Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Coosa. End thread.

Stability is over rated in a vessel. The more time you have in a boat the more stable it becomes anyways.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

You need to go with the coosa. If transportation is an issue, buy/make a kayak cart and securely attach it using a strap. You'll have no issues after that. I have a coosa and its amazing.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

How much weight difference are we talking about?


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

30 lbs

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Coosa 64lbs without seat and cruise 10 54lbs without seat. Seat adds roughly 5lbs. The weight of my coosa is absolutely not an issue at all. I've had much heavier yaks


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a chance to fish with Stucky's boyfriend, Drew Gregory last year. He swears, and I agree, that the Coosa is more stable to stand in than the Cruise and the Cuda 12. And obviously, he fishes all from all of them a bunch.
If you fish small creeks 90% of the time, than Coosa wins 110% of the time.
It's a pretty amazing boat for small, moving water.

As far as weight, I do a lot of small creek hopping myself. A good share of it by myself. Getting the Coosa to and from the bank is no big deal. Getting it up steep banks by yourself does kind of suck. BUT, you only have to haul it UP a bank once a trip. And onto the truck twice a trip. 
I have a couple of MUCH lighter sit inside kayaks that would be way easier to haul around. But the benefits of fishing from the Coosa for several hours FAR outweigh the suckiness of the few minutes of lifting it yourself.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

sounds like I don't even need to try out any other yaks and just buy a coosa.....


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Old Rookie said:


> sounds like I don't even need to try out any other yaks and just buy a coosa.....


that's what we've been tellin ya  lol


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes absolutely the coosa is more stable than the cruise and cuda. I've had all three and there's no question! I've never felt more comfortable standing in or in the hi-seat as I have the coosa...until I get my big rig


----------

